# American Bully?



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

Do you guys think this is legit? I was really excited to see some good press for the pitties!

http://www.myfoxphoenix.com/myfox/p...n=2&locale=EN-US&layoutCode=VSTY&pageId=1.1.1


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

If it sounds too good to be true, it probably is. Personally I don't think it's legit but that's JMO.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

can't see link...


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

I can't see the link either...the page never loads to me. Anyone want to give a quick summery of the story?

It should be pointed out though that American Bullies are not APBTs nor do fanciers wish to combine the two. ABs are those big squat 'thug' style dogs you typically see. They were originally an off shoot of the APBT.


----------



## Filnyyena (Jul 24, 2008)

Basically they made a new lovable pitbull type dog, totally non aggressive. They are bred for their looks and gentle disposition.

It is AKC recognized and the dude in the video has a little breeding program going on..hand raising and socializing these pups. He explains how everyone gets together and shows their dogs like any other breed and has mini competitions.

Lol my favorite quote is something like "Its like how some people recognize basketball players walking down the street, well, we recognize bullies" or something like that. Made me laugh, I don't know why.

I think it is admirable of him to do this, try to build up a breed and bypass the stereotypes..

But this is pretty old. I saw it a few months ago I believe.

Here is more info:
http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/a/americanbully.htm

Breed was made in 1990 thereabouts.


----------



## blunder (Sep 2, 2008)

Filnyyena said:


> Basically they made a new lovable pitbull type dog, totally non aggressive. They are bred for their looks and gentle disposition.
> 
> It is AKC recognized and the dude in the video has a little breeding program going on..hand raising and socializing these pups. He explains how everyone gets together and shows their dogs like any other breed and has mini competitions.
> 
> ...


They ARE NOT AKC recognized, they are A"B"KC recognized

Most only state their opinion (good or bad) about bully breeds which as a general rule have no bases in fact.
So, here are the acts:
http://www.dogbitelaw.com/Dog Attacks 1982 to 2006 Clifton.pdf


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Yeah some of the American Bullys ive seen have looked so inbred that they barely have legs.
Not a good look IMO.


----------



## Mach1girl (Apr 17, 2006)

The American Bully is a new breed that has taken the original APBT and has done this one of two ways, or both. They have taken the APBT with the dwarfism gene and re-bred the dogs continuing to pass on the gene or mixed with other breeds.

The AB is recognized by the ABKC which in turn is a new kennel club, and not 100% legit as of yet. 
They are trying to create a "new breed" of dog, closely related to the APBT. The APBT traite is desired for the looks, however by mixing the breed up a bit they are calming the dogs drive, and any aggressiveness.
There are many "breeders" per sey that are just over breeding and as a result there are AB being thrown left and right with major health problems and temperment problems as well-which is becoming detrimental to the breed. However there are many breeders out there that are serious about this new breed and are actually producing some awesome dogs.

IMO, and yes I do have experience with this breed and have for over 2 years now, if I had a family and other dogs and were looking for a pitbull breed, I would choose an AB over an APBT beause with todays lifestyle the AB fits in more. They are short and stout, and cannot exercise a whole bunch-not as much as the original APBT, they are lovable and loyal and their DA is cut down by a lot. They are big enough not to get hurt by small children hanging on them.

I actually have a deposit on one now, and should be getting her in a couple of weeks.
Meet Fancy, Razors Edge/Gotty.









But here are a few pictures of a well bred American Bully.



























I also kow of a few bullies that will perform right up there with the APBT. I attended a show last April and watched an AB beat the heck out of an APBT on the treadmill and in hang time.
I see them work the springpole forever, and run until they cant run anymore!

So some of the APBT is compromised if the AB is doen correctly. Their mission right now is to try to get people to stop thinking of the AB as a sole money source and start becoming serious because this breed can really end up a great asset to us one day.

It is not inbred that messes up their appearance. It is poor genetics being bred, whether "line bred" or not. People will breed two short compact beautiful dogs with east/west feet, thus producing a litter of pups with east/west feet and problems with pain when they get older.

Line breeding has been done forever and if done correctly works out wonderfully.

I dont know of any breeders of the bully that "inbreed" per sey, they have line bred from 4 generations ago, but please dont assume they breed brother to sister and such ritually because that's simply not true-in most cases!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

American Bullies trying to change the rep of pit bulls for the positive!? Hahaha, where's a cracking up in laughter icon when you need it.

Am Bullies are those totally overdone 'short and wide' dogs and typically have horrible websites that really give off a terrible impression. Comparing dogs' heights to coke cans, dogs that look like they can barely walk all strapped out in bling, pictures of matings everywhere... 

I agree, not a good look at all.


----------



## Mach1girl (Apr 17, 2006)

Laurelin said:


> American Bullies trying to change the rep of pit bulls for the positive!? Hahaha, where's a cracking up in laughter icon when you need it.
> 
> Am Bullies are those totally overdone 'short and wide' dogs and typically have horrible websites that really give off a terrible impression. Comparing dogs' heights to coke cans, dogs that look like they can barely walk all strapped out in bling, pictures of matings everywhere...
> 
> I agree, not a good look at all.


Nobody ever said that the American Bully is trying to change the reputation of pitbulls. The American Bully is its' OWN BREED, it is not a APBT. Pitbull is a generic term for any dog that resembles or contains APBT.

For years the APBT crowd-whch I am a part of as well-has been telling he American Bully breeders that their dogs-even though have APBT lineage-are NOT APBT-and to start their own breed.

This is what they have done. Started their own breed, started their own kennel club. Started their own shows, conformation standards and competitions.

Laurelin you are refering to the typical "gangsta" "breeders". And I call them this because usually their sites are full of obnoxious music with the F word blurting out everywhere, dogs screwing, and collars with spikes and huge chains-
That is an example of what thugs have done by taking what the newbies were doing and trying to profit.

I know of a dog that recently sold for $55000. Can you imagine??

The "real" Ab breeders are taking a stand and are legit. They temperment test their dogs, they have OFA tests done, and are very careful when select breedings. They do not produce hippos that have to shuffle when they walk or keel over from the heat.

The Ab is not for everybody-if you dont like it then dont get one but dont knock it if you dont try it!


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Laurelin said:


> American Bullies trying to change the rep of pit bulls for the positive!? Hahaha, where's a cracking up in laughter icon when you need it.
> 
> Am Bullies are those totally overdone 'short and wide' dogs and typically have horrible websites that really give off a terrible impression. Comparing dogs' heights to coke cans, dogs that look like they can barely walk all strapped out in bling, pictures of matings everywhere...
> 
> I agree, not a good look at all.


I have to agree with Laurelin.

The APBT doesn't need a "new breed" to make the rep more positive, they need more responsible owners and breeders for that. Dog Fighting needs to be taken more seriously and these dogs need to be taken away from these people. More APBT owners need to read on their breed and know what to expect and make sure they take everything in and do the right thing. They need to make sure their dogs are on leash at all times, they need to expect DA and learn to handle dogs with it, They need to breed DA out of the breed and any HA dog should be put down.


This breed doesn't "need" any "new" breeds to help its rep. Honestly I think the American Bully isn't a good look for the breed. They are bred to look meaner, bulker, nastier. Looks can be deceiving, but people are more likely to be scared of a dog that looks mean over a dog that looks like a lab or boxer.

If these "breeders" put forth their efforts into making the APBT breed better It would have helped a lot more. If it looks like a Pit, acts like a Pit, and smells like a pit, it doesn't matter what breed it is, its a pit in the public eye.


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

Mach1girl said:


> The American Bully is a new breed that has taken the original APBT and has done this one of two ways, or both. They have taken the APBT with the dwarfism gene and re-bred the dogs continuing to pass on the gene or mixed with other breeds.


This, if correct, would be my main concern. Breeding a dog for or with a genetic defect? Wouldn't dwarfism come with other health problems as well?


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

They're ugly little pitbull equivilent of designer dogs. They've taken all the beautiful things about APBTs and gotten rid of them and stolen the ugliest parts from the English Bulldog and glued them on. 

I've yet to meet a breeder of them who's NOT total scum, either.


----------



## Mach1girl (Apr 17, 2006)

*it is not a new breed of the apbt-read carefully-it is a new breed entirely, it just has apbt in its background.it is not an apbt, is is not created to make the apbt look differently-it is its' own breed.!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Dogstar said:


> They're ugly little pitbull equivilent of designer dogs. They've taken all the beautiful things about APBTs and gotten rid of them and stolen the ugliest parts from the English Bulldog and glued them on.
> 
> I've yet to meet a breeder of them who's NOT total scum, either.


And just how many breeders have you actually met of this breed???

Every breed has scum breeders. Every breed has legit breeders. And your comment of "ugly" on this breed and the english bulldog breed is insultful. I do not disrespect people by telling them pointy ears and long skinny snouts are ugly traits of the ****breed.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Mach1girl said:


> *it is not a new breed of the apbt-read carefully-it is a new breed entirely, it just has apbt in its background.it is not an apbt, is is not created to make the apbt look differently-it is its' own breed.!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


You should know, ANY dog that LOOKS like a Pit, ACTS even close to dog-like is a Pit, and Smells like a dog is a Pit. Its an APBT that someone really messed up and thought it would be a great ideal to breed.

Anything that looks like an APBT reflects on the whole breed. It's a badly bred breed. It has many defects, and you can NOT say that that black dog in the last photo you posted is healthy at all. 

All breeds has issues yes. But that breed was MADE to have issues.


----------



## dleggs15 (Mar 4, 2008)

Ok I'm a bit confused now! Is this the same as an American Bulldog like the one below?

I have an English Bulldog and there is absolutly nothing ugly about them! yes there are bad breeders in every breed and its sad that the APBT has gotten this bad rap. 

I wanted to look into getting an American Bulldog but I guess I need to do some more research! I love them because they are a bully breed and have similarities to the English Bulldog thats why we intially liked them! But the pics that were posted up above I never seen an American Bulldog look like that all the ones I have seen are like the pic I have posted. So whats the BIG difference?


----------



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

I've met one of these dogs personally. (nice dog) i've also seen many i didn't get to manhandle. I must say they are very popular here is southern california.

Everytime i see one at the dog park the owners ar very good about explaining that they aren't pitbulls and what the breed is/for etc. So i do think people *are* buying these dogs for the right reasons.

Som' of them look hideous to me. Som' look gorgeous. I can say i wouldn't mind having one too.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Dogstar said:


> They're ugly little pitbull equivilent of designer dogs. They've taken all the beautiful things about APBTs and gotten rid of them and stolen the ugliest parts from the English Bulldog and glued them on.


Dogstar do you know if thats the main component of this "new" breed?
Just interested because it looks very much how you described it where you say it looks like it has English bulldog just glued on.lol

I agree with your post also just curious as to how that achieved this look.
The Black pooch in the last pic look like someone has given my chubby old SBT some steroids and said"forget about loosing weight,just pop a couple of these"


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

dleggs15 said:


> Ok I'm a bit confused now! Is this the same as an American Bulldog like the one below?
> 
> I have an English Bulldog and there is absolutly nothing ugly about them! yes there are bad breeders in every breed and its sad that the APBT has gotten this bad rap.
> 
> I wanted to look into getting an American Bulldog but I guess I need to do some more research! I love them because they are a bully breed and have similarities to the English Bulldog thats why we intially liked them! But the pics that were posted up above I never seen an American Bulldog look like that all the ones I have seen are like the pic I have posted. So whats the BIG difference?


No, not American Bulldogs.  Name is very close and it's quite confusing, but these are a different breed.


----------



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

yeah and as far as people thinkin they are squat/fat/ugly etc...


The build is not too different than a english bulldog...except this dog can breathe.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Criosphynx said:


> yeah and as far as people thinkin they are squat/fat/ugly etc...
> 
> 
> The build is not too different than a english bulldog...except this dog can breathe.


Valid point,but can they walk well??
They look like Mike tyson walking on his kneecaps and elbows.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

Dleggs - English Bulldogs (or, more properly, just bulldogs, but it's confusing in this context) are quite nice in and of themselves. But the really unsound ones - out at the elbows, hips horrifically narrow, unsound movement, elongated palattes, cherry eye, malformed jaws - have all been very heavily present in the American Bullies I've met. 

In fairness, I've only met 4 breeders. They've ALL been borderline puppy millers though. 

I love a good APBT. I won't own one because the DA issue is a dealbreaker for me, but they're lovely dogs. They don't NEED to be any more exaggerated by poor breeding to make things even worse.


----------



## dleggs15 (Mar 4, 2008)

Dogstar said:


> Dleggs - English Bulldogs (or, more properly, just bulldogs, but it's confusing in this context) are quite nice in and of themselves. But the really unsound ones - out at the elbows, hips horrifically narrow, unsound movement, elongated palattes, cherry eye, malformed jaws - have all been very heavily present in the American Bullies I've met.
> 
> In fairness, I've only met 4 breeders. They've ALL been borderline puppy millers though.
> 
> I love a good APBT. I won't own one because the DA issue is a dealbreaker for me, but they're lovely dogs. They don't NEED to be any more exaggerated by poor breeding to make things even worse.


Right I always say just Bulldogs as well since its the correct term to use but when you tell ALOT of people you own a Bulldog they dont really understand that a English Bulldog is just a Bulldog! I have had that discussion before but usually just give up on it lol.. 

Trust me I have seen my share of unhealthy bad bred bulldogs there are a lot! my girl was not the best breeding by no means and we do have health problems with her but she is def. better off than some I have seen... she does have the cherry eye and of course the breathing problems and she is by no means show quality lol

I watned to breed her initially but I very much decided against it after her having so many healthy problems before the age of 2 so we spayed her and left it at that! I did not want to pass on more bad breeding through her or rish loosing her because of complications!



Laurelin said:


> No, not American Bulldogs.  Name is very close and it's quite confusing, but these are a different breed.


OH WOW, this is new news to me lol..I havnt heard anything about this NEW breed. So thats why the American Bulldog and this American Bully looks unsimilar...interesting! thank you


----------



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

Mr Pooch said:


> Valid point,but can they walk well??
> *They look like Mike tyson walking on his kneecaps and elbows.*


LMAO... yes i guess they do 

All the ones i've seen _looked_ ok. But that doesn't tell you much.

Don't all breeds are issues tho? You don't see people not buying GSD and Labs because they _might_ get HD. Even with a well bred one it can still happen right?

personally the "i can't breathe" thing is the dealbreaker for me with bulldogs. I like the look, just dont' want to kill my dog on a hot day.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

LOL,Crio yeah your right alot of breeds have health probs.
Thing is i dont agree with purposely creating a new breed that has gentic defaults from the start.

Ive seen some awesome looking A.B too but the majority are not very healthy looking.
I think with the older breeds you mention there are alot of steps been taken to breed out these health problems.


----------



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

Mr Pooch said:


> LOL,Crio yeah your right alot of breeds have health probs.
> *Thing is i dont agree with purposely creating a new breed that has gentic defaults from the start*.
> 
> Ive seen some awesome looking A.B too but the majority are not very healthy looking.
> *I think with the older breeds you mention there are alot of steps been taken to breed out these health problems*.


That true... In the reptile world there is a ball python morph that is totally Neuro...It will crawl upside down if you flip it over for a while. It does "circles" in its box.

But people like the "Look" of it, so more and more are being made to fit the demand. Its a genetic dead end to me personally.... but yeah, people will keep making whatever sells and AB do have an appeal to people i guess.

I think alot of breeds are "ugly" but people still like them... som'one could create a two headed one eyed dog and som'one som'where would want it.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 22, 2008)

personally I like some American Bullies that are breed right........... I have met a few that do WP and are very active and in shape not overly done at all. They can actually be very beautiful dogs when breed correctly! And yes they are a entirely diff. breed then the APBT and have actually been around for awhile but are only now actually being recognized and have started thier own registry!


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

dleggs15 said:


> Ok I'm a bit confused now! Is this the same as an American Bulldog like the one below?
> 
> I have an English Bulldog and there is absolutly nothing ugly about them! yes there are bad breeders in every breed and its sad that the APBT has gotten this bad rap.
> 
> I wanted to look into getting an American Bulldog but I guess I need to do some more research! I love them because they are a bully breed and have similarities to the English Bulldog thats why we intially liked them! But the pics that were posted up above I never seen an American Bulldog look like that all the ones I have seen are like the pic I have posted. So whats the BIG difference?


 
No, it's NOT an American Bulldog, the AmBull is a breed that's about 250 years old, established by Colonial Americans and used traditionally to hunt large, dangerous game such as bear and boar often in conjunction with hound breeds such as the Plott and other large American developed hound breeds. They were also used as guard dogs. 

AmBulls are considered a giant breed, often getting up to 130Lbs. 

http://www.american-bulldog.com/aba_directory.htm


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I guess what really gets me is the measuring the head size. I've never seen a good breeder of these dogs and many seem grossly malformed. Tons of very short, bow legs and terrible fronts. I just don't see how they can be sound. 

another thing that really bothers me is that they tend to call the dogs pit bulls still! They may even be labeled as an 'Am Bully' but then go on to say 'specializing in bully style pit bulls' or something like that. 

I always hear there was mastiff in the background of the dogs. I know the guy at RE admitted to a few crosses.


----------



## Mach1girl (Apr 17, 2006)

I agree they shouldnt call them APBT.

But as I said, I went to a show, and there were ABs entered and in 3 classes they beat out the APBT. They actually accelled in them as well.

To each his own.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

I'm not a fan... they look like hippos to me, not dogs. I'd much rather have an APBT.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm sorry but the build of these "American Bullies" is disgusting. They can not create a new breed of Pit. They are making a hybrid just like dwarfing dogs down to toys etc. 

No dog should be built this way; wider than it is tall/long. 

I love pits, don't get me wrong. This however is just wrong imo.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 22, 2008)

Is it just because you have never seen a well breed American Bully? where do you see hippo in this:


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

The thing I like is people may view the bully breeds differently now.

The thing I dont like is that people may think, well THESE dogs are nice but stay away from those APBTS!

I was just wanting everyones input because these dogs seem like a good representation of the bully breed.


----------



## Mach1girl (Apr 17, 2006)

sw_df27 said:


> Is it just because you have never seen a well breed American Bully? where do you see hippo in this:


Great picture


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

sw_df27 said:


> Is it just because you have never seen a well breed American Bully? where do you see hippo in this:


Was this directed at me?

As I said the ones posted above are imo bred badly. However post a picture of the dog in your post with all fours down. 

I love the cuts and the fact they are muscular. I actually think I've seen that picture on my pit bull forum.. 

I didn't say that to upset anyone, but I don't see breeding these dogs down any different than breeding a teacup dog or a mini Aussie. The proportions are off. I've seen some Gotties that are some what good looking, but the adults posted above do not look right. Again that is my opinion.


----------



## blunder (Sep 2, 2008)

The American Bulldog 








isn't even closely related to the 
American Bully.








The Bulldog is larger than the Bully even tho' the pic is less than half the size.
The American Bulldog is known for it's endurance and can run for hours without stopping. 
That would hardly be the case if it "ran on it's knees" like an American Bully.
BTW if you look up the American Bulldog on the chart I provided, you will find that the American Bulldog IS NOT a dangerous breed.


----------



## Mach1girl (Apr 17, 2006)

The American Bulldog itself has not been labeled a dangerous breed-yet. However, for most states that have a ban on the APBT breed-and breed specific legislation, you can bet your sweet bottom that if an American Bulldog is aquired and something happens it will be labeld in the eyes of the media and HS as an APBT.
As a matter of fact, The American Bulldog is one of the, if not the best dog in competition for Schatzhund and bite work. Their personal protection skills far outweigh other breeds and just as the APBT, if not trained properly by the right person will indeed end up dangerous-just as much as the pitbull.

American Bulldogs are gorgeous dogs and awesome examples of a working class dog.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 22, 2008)

no it wasn't directed at you!!!! Just wanted to show those who think that all ambully's all look like Hippo's!


----------



## Mach1girl (Apr 17, 2006)

And that black dog is a momma bully expectiong pups. I will find a better pic of her. I had one somewhere where she is doing the flirtpole. She isnt normally that "toad" looking She can actually get serious air.

Description
American Bully has a short, close, stiff to the touch, and glossy coat. All colors and patterns are acceptable. The head of the American Bully is a medium length, deep through, broad skull, very pronounced cheek muscles, distinct stop, and high set ears. The ears can be cropped or uncropped. Eyes - All colors except albinism. Round to oval, low down in skull and set far apart. Muzzle - Medium length, rounded on upper side or slightly squared to fall away abruptly below eyes. Jaws well defined. Under jaw to be strong and display biting power. Lips close and even, some looseness accepted, but not preferred. Upper teeth to meet tightly outside lower teeth in front or scissor bite accepted. Nose all colors acceptable. The neck is heavy, slightly arched, tapering from shoulders to back of skull. No looseness of skin. Medium length. Shoulders are strong and muscular with blades wide and sloping. The back is fairly short. Slight sloping from withers to rump or straight accepted with gentle short slope at rump to base of tail. Slightly higher rears accepted, but not encouraged. The body has well-sprung ribs, deep in rear. All ribs close together. Forelegs set rather wide apart to permit chest development. Chest deep and broad. The tail is short in comparison to size, low set, tapering to a fine point; not curled. Not docked. Front legs- should be straight. A slight turning outwards of the feet is accepted but not desired, large or round bones, pastern upright. No resemblance of bend in front. Hindquarters- well-muscled, let down at hocks, turning neither in nor out. Feet- of moderate size, well-arched and compact. Gait- should be springy with drive off the rear. 
Temperament
The American Bully is a happy, outgoing, stable, and confident dog. Gentle and loving towards people. Good-natured, amusing, extremely loyal and affectionate family pet. Almost always obedient, this dog wants nothing more then to please its master. It is an extremely courageous and intelligent guard dog that is very full of life. This breed possesses the loyalty and stability of the American Pit Bull Terrier while retaining the sociable, amiable, and outgoing temperament of the American Staffordshire Terrier. This unique breed is noted for displaying extreme tolerance with children and an overwhelming eagerness to please its family. Confident, yet not aggressive, this breed possesses a very pleasant temperament. Physically, the American Bully has an impressive, athletic build, which is both muscular and defined, and displays strength and agility. The breed is versatile and capable of accomplishing a wide variety of tasks. All around, the American Bully is a well rounded, reliable, trustworthy, and ideal family companion. The breed is very outgoing with an eagerness to please. They are known for their courage. Courageous and a persistent fighter if provoked. Highly protective of his owners and the owner's property, it will fight an enemy to the death if the enemy traps the dog in a corner and threatens its loved ones. This breed has a very high tolerance for pain. Socialize very thoroughly when young to curve any dog aggressive tendencies. It has given outstanding results as a guardian of property, but is at the same time esteemed as a companion dog. This breed is not for the passive owner who does not understand that all dogs have an instinct to have a pack order. Read Top Dog

Height, Weight
Height: Males 18 - 21 inches (46-53 cm)
Height: Females 17 - 20 inches (43-51 cm)
There is no particular weight for the breed. 
Health Problems
- 
Living Conditions
American Bullys will do okay in an apartment if it is sufficiently exercised. They are very active indoors and will do alright without a yard provided they get enough exercise. Prefers warm climates. 
Exercise
American Bullys must have plenty of regular exercise, but keep them leashed in public to avoid fights with other dogs. 
Life Expectancy
- 
Litter Size
- 
Grooming
The smooth, short-haired coat is easy to groom. Brush on a regular basis with a firm bristle brush, and bathe or dry shampoo as necessary. A rub with a piece of toweling or chamois will make the coat gleam. This breed is an average shedder. 
Origin
The American Bully breed was established in the mid 1990 s with the purpose of creating the ultimate family companion. The American Bully was created through years of selective breeding by combining the desired traits of the UKC American Pit Bull Terrier and the AKC American Staffordshire Terrier. The American Bully's origin's can be seen both on the East and West Coast of the United States, primarily in Virgina, and Los Angeles, California. Today the American Bully can also be seen, in Europe and Asia. 
Group
Bully Breeds 
Recognition
ABKC, UCA


----------



## blunder (Sep 2, 2008)

Mach1girl said:


> The American Bulldog itself has not been labeled a dangerous breed-yet. However, for most states that have a ban on the APBT breed-and breed specific legislation, you can bet your sweet bottom that if an American Bulldog is aquired and something happens it will be labeld in the eyes of the media and HS as an APBT.
> As a matter of fact, The American Bulldog is one of the, if not the best dog in competition for Schatzhund and bite work. Their personal protection skills far outweigh other breeds and just as the APBT, if not trained properly by the right person will indeed end up dangerous-just as much as the pitbull.
> 
> American Bulldogs are gorgeous dogs and awesome examples of a working class dog.


Would you believe that the Amarican Bulldog is tied with the Brittany with a total of 4 attacks for the period of from 1982 until 2006
This is a far cry from the 1,110 credited to the APBT


----------



## Mach1girl (Apr 17, 2006)

Another site with info
http://www.ucadogs.com/Breed_Info_American_Bully.htm


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 22, 2008)

sorry guys had to delete them I only got permition to post for a min. to prove a point............... but if you saw them then you got the point if not I will find others it I need too!


----------



## Mach1girl (Apr 17, 2006)

blunder said:


> Would you believe that the Amarican Bulldog is tied with the Brittany with a total of 4 attacks for the period of from 1982 until 2006
> This is a far cry from the 1,116 credited to the APBT


BECAUSE when it does attack-everyone describes the dog as a pit mix.

And American Bulldogs are very stable temperment wise, so I am sure there are not as many attacks as pit mixes. However, the American Bulldog and Mastiff are the "breeders" and peddlers number one choice as use when they are mixing up the bloodlines.

DO NOT label the APBT as a vicious dog-if you wanna argue bite statistics, we can do so, and I bet I know where the APBT stands.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Yeah, really my overall problem with these dogs has to do with the reasons surrounding their creation. The traits then selected to be dominant in the breed are not traits that are typically healthy or beneficial to the animal. As others have mentioned, this is a breed that was _created_ with faults. I also have a problem with the way these dogs are presented. I've yet to come across a AB website (and I've been to A LOT) that wasn't trying to portray their dogs with a bad ass, tough guy image. This can be true in the APBT as well...but it is much much easier to find a reputable breeder there then it is in the AB (lol, don't get to say that often enough). The breeders may be nice people, but they aren't doing anything to prevent the stigma these types of dogs have by continuing to represent their animals the way they do.

Heh, and I won't even start with Gotti and Razor's Edge. Suffice to say their breeding (or lines rather) isn't all it's cracked up to be and I'd be much happier if it was no longer present in the dogworld.

All of this of course, being my opinion alone.


----------



## blunder (Sep 2, 2008)

Mach1girl said:


> DO NOT label the APBT as a vicious dog-if you wanna argue bite statistics, we can do so, and I bet I know where the APBT stands.


Go read the chart I provided, it is very well explained.
It is on the first page of this thread.

BTW, I didn't write the chart, all I did was post it.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 22, 2008)

actually there are a couple old school RE dogs that are not the short,wide "hippos" as someone called them lol the Old school RE dogs actually were in pretty good shape.................. But for sure there are way more poorly breed ambully's then not. I like the Ambully as it's own breed don't get me wrong I love APBT's but I have no problem with a well bred Ambully when it's not being labeled as a APBT.

please don't turn this into a bit statistic threat I am actually enjoying this thread so Blunder if you want to argue about how vicious the APBT is please start your own thread thanks!


----------



## blunder (Sep 2, 2008)

sw_df27 said:


> please don't turn this into a bit statistic threat I am actually enjoying this thread so Blunder if you want to argue about how vicious the APBT is please start your own thread thanks!


Hay wait a minute, this is what I said!

"BTW if you look up the American Bulldog on the chart I provided, you will find that the American Bulldog IS NOT a dangerous breed."

You need to blame Mach 1 girl for the APBT stuff! I never mentioned APBTs until after she did.


----------



## Mach1girl (Apr 17, 2006)

My Dixie is 100%RE. She is not an American Bully, she is old school RE.

My pups sire is APBT-Camelot to be exact.

My dog s are not AB, they are APBT.

I refer to them as in pergatory though, because they are not weimereiner looking dogs, nor are they bullies.

Everyone has a preference on how bully their dogs are.

Overall, it is not about my dogs, or how mean they are(That was just a pointless stab at the entire breed of bully and APBT)this was about the American Bully.

Love them or hate them, they are a new breed and no one is going to stop that.

NOT ALL AB are hippos or poorly bred.



blunder said:


> Would you believe that the Amarican Bulldog is tied with the Brittany with a total of 4 attacks for the period of from 1982 until 2006
> *This is a far cry from the 1,110 credited to the APBT*


No, THIS is what you said-you had no reason to bring this up.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Whats RE?,not familar with that.

ETA:if the breeding involves Mastiffs and American Bulldogs doesnt make them what some call "Bandogges"?

One of my brothers has a friend who has bred his Douge DE Bordeaux with his red nose Pit.
Not something i'd do or ever condone but the dogs are beautiful and not at all squatty.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Mr Pooch said:


> Whats RE?,not familar with that.


Razor's Edge. It's one of the common AB lines.


----------



## Mach1girl (Apr 17, 2006)

RE=Razors Edge, it is a "bloodline" that was created and started by Dave Wilson. It started with grand championss, then eventually worked into American Bullys.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Ok,thanks Dakota and Mach,something new learnt there.


----------



## blunder (Sep 2, 2008)

Mach1girl said:


> My Dixie is 100%RE. She is not an American Bully, she is old school RE.
> 
> My pups sire is APBT-Camelot to be exact.
> 
> ...



ONLY AFTER THIS!!

"The American Bulldog itself has not been labeled a dangerous breed-yet. However, for most states that have a ban on the APBT breed-and breed specific legislation, you can bet your sweet bottom that if an American Bulldog is aquired and something happens it will be labeld in the eyes of the media and HS as an APBT."


----------



## Mach1girl (Apr 17, 2006)

_Ok................???????????????Moving on because this makes no sense..............._

Seriously-are you confused? You mentioned that on your chart the American Bulldog was not a dangerous breed, I simply stated that no, individually they are not labeled a dangerous breed-yet. I in fact stuck up for the American Bulldog, did I not??

Why post something negative about the APBT???

Start a new thread then......Dont bother on it, Im not in the mood


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 22, 2008)

RE is very confusing lines they didnt' always mix thier dogs they did have a few beautiful well built dogs in the beginning but more recently poor breedings of this line have made it into what most people call Hippos (poorly breed Ambully's)

here are a few original RE dogs:

















And of course Throwin Knuckles


----------



## mylittlebecky (May 27, 2008)

i just couldn't resist adding--- what about Dachshunds? 

how is the build of a doxy better than above. i work at an emergency clinic that shares a building with an animal neurology hospital (we take care of their patients during off hours since we're 24/7). let's just say the percentage of doxies are pretty high with back issues! even at normal weights.

not saying i condone these rhino dogs... but... just like dachshunds, they _are_ pretty cute!


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

I have a pure American Bulldog. There are 2 types of them A Jonson type and a Scott type. Mine is a mix between the two.

He is an awesome dog, but wouldn't hurt a fly. His bark is big and vicious sounding, but that is the extent of meanness in his body.

I would trust him more than I would trust my mom's chihuahua around them. Not that I have anything against chihuahua's, but they seem more nippy.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

mylittlebecky said:


> i just couldn't resist adding--- what about Dachshunds?
> 
> how is the build of a doxy better than above. i work at an emergency clinic that shares a building with an animal neurology hospital (we take care of their patients during off hours since we're 24/7). let's just say the percentage of doxies are pretty high with back issues! even at normal weights.
> 
> not saying i condone these rhino dogs... but... just like dachshunds, they _are_ pretty cute!


The difference is, Dachshunds were originally bred that way for a purpose. It aided in their work by allowing them to get into those low narrow tunnels. The long backs and such were not bred in simply because everyone liked the looks.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

mylittlebecky said:


> i just couldn't resist adding--- what about Dachshunds?
> 
> how is the build of a doxy better than above. i work at an emergency clinic that shares a building with an animal neurology hospital (we take care of their patients during off hours since we're 24/7). let's just say the percentage of doxies are pretty high with back issues! even at normal weights.
> 
> not saying i condone these rhino dogs... but... just like dachshunds, they _are_ pretty cute!


Pits weren't bred to be shaped this way. On the other hand Dachshunds were bred to hunt badgers. The long body was used to hunt underground and then pulled out by their tales.

This is far from breeding badly bred Pits saying they are "nicer". When a well bred, well brought up, well trained dog (no matter the breed) is a great companion.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I wasn't saying there aren't RE lined dogs that aren't nice, I know there are some older style RE dogs that are (even if a little too Am Staff looking for my taste). But most RE line dogs don't look like that anymore. Particularly with the thug type who like to spout out random names like RE and Gotti. They use those as selling points to people that aren't well educated on the matter.

ETA: And I do think that as the original post was mentioning that the american bullies really aren't generally showing pit bull type dogs in a positive light. Just looking at most breeders and I too have looked at a lot, most will come off to JQP as wannabe gangstas.

Like these.... make me cringe- http://www.woodspits.com/


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 22, 2008)

True I agree with you I'm not directing my post to just one person but just to point out and try to ed. anyone that is open minded enough to listen!


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Laurelin said:


> I wasn't saying there aren't RE lined dogs that aren't nice, I know there are some older style RE dogs that are (even if a little too Am Staff looking for my taste). But most RE line dogs don't look like that anymore. Particularly with the thug type who like to spout out random names like RE and Gotti. They use those as selling points to people that aren't well educated on the matter.
> 
> ETA: And I do think that as the original post was mentioning that the american bullies really aren't generally showing pit bull type dogs in a positive light. Just looking at most breeders and I too have looked at a lot, most will come off to JQP as wannabe gangstas.
> 
> Like these.... make me cringe- http://www.woodspits.com/


Yep, perhaps I should have qualified myself as well. I know RE started out decently - but nowadays that is more or less a thing of the past. If you look up RE you get a lot of ABs and that's about it. You don't really see the original dogs that founded their lines.

As for that site...man the shoulders on those dogs. They look like they are dislocated with the way they stick out like that.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

I guess its nice that they want to go out and say that they are completely friendly and "these wont attack" (but we all know any dog can attack NO MATTER what breed, that will come back at them later if anything happens)... fine and dandy, but IMO ever since the whole American Bully craze started and I saw my first on the Razors Edge site, and THIS IS MY OPINION- They are soo gross looking, so short and fat and rolly poly, I'd much rather have a genuine APBT. 

All I can say is that I'm glad that someone is actually telling the public, this is a diff "breed" and not a Pit Bull. Thank doG...
nessa


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

The point of my OP was that it is good to see bully breeds getting some good light.

My SO saw it first and thought it was really cool.

So the american bully is where the razors edge line comes from.

I think while it is good that these dogs are getting some good press.... they still look very.... stereotypical pit to me. Even more so than the gentle dogs I see like Britches and stuff.

Its good that they are breeding for temperment and stuff... but isn't that what doodle breeders are doing too?

I agree that we should be working on the image of the CURRENT pitbulls image, instead of just creating a whole new breed of pits thus making the current pits less appealing.


----------



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

truth be told people are allowed to create breeds to fit their "needs".... I wonder if a hundred years ago new breeds were given skepticism like this and it passed with time.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

4dogs3cats said:


> The point of my OP was that it is good to see bully breeds getting some good light.
> 
> My SO saw it first and thought it was really cool.
> 
> ...


I agree it's the same thing the doodle "breeders" *cough* byb *cough* are doing. They are not creating a new breed of pit bull. 

These dogs shouldn't look like this. I know of several from the Razor Edge and they are/can be great looking dogs. 

Lol and Britches was just a mutt. He had APBT in him, but judging by his build there was something else in there. I think it's cute he gets used in examples now.


----------



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> I agree it's the same thing the doodle "breeders" *cough* byb *cough* are doing. They are not creating a new breed of pit bull.
> 
> These dogs shouldn't look like this. I know of several from the Razor Edge and they are/can be great looking dogs.
> 
> *Lol and Britches was just a mutt. He had APBT in him, but judging by his build there was something else in there. I think it's cute he gets used in examples now.*



i think Britches is legendary here.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm on the fence w/the AB.....on one hand I have seen some pictures of really nice looking athletic dogs on my other forum.

On the other hand I have a hard time taking the breed seriously when I got to research these dogs and find some of the most publicized kennels ... all they can do is brag about the size of this dogs head or that dogs neck size??..


No I don't think that every one breeds the big monster AB...but its sad when you do a search and you go though like 20 links of nothing but...Big head bragging ..it kinda turns me off.....


----------



## Woofy<3 (Jan 12, 2008)

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> I'm sorry but the build of these "American Bullies" is disgusting. They can not create a new breed of Pit. They are making a hybrid just like dwarfing dogs down to toys etc.
> 
> No dog should be built this way; wider than it is tall/long.
> 
> I love pits, don't get me wrong. This however is just wrong imo.


Agreed!!!!!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

pugmom said:


> I'm on the fence w/the AB.....on one hand I have seen some pictures of really nice looking athletic dogs on my other forum.
> 
> On the other hand I have a hard time taking the breed seriously when I got to research these dogs and find some of the most publicized kennels ... all they can do is brag about the size of this dogs head or that dogs neck size??..
> 
> ...


Me too. And I can't see how that is 'improving' the pit image either. Well, that plus using beer cans as measuring devices, posing dogs with scantily clad girls (I see that one a lot), or posing them with sports cars. And things like this:



> Capone is 100% pure bad ass.... Capone's head is a TRUE 25 inch head. It is hard to find true stats on dogs in this day and time. Weighing in at a true 115 pounds. He is 19" at the withers.


Yeah, really helping the image.

I did go look up the kennel of this guy on the link and his dogs don't look like the ones I'm used to seeing. Short and stocky- yes, but not so severely wide with bowed fronts.


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

if you look at the ones specific in the video, if we go off of those, I think its a good idea. If we are going to talk about the bad seeds... all breeds have bad eggs...

I was just saying at LEAST the ones I saw that are here in Arizona are in a GOOD light for once!


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

4dogs3cats said:


> if you look at the ones specific in the video, if we go off of those, I think its a good idea. If we are going to talk about the bad seeds... all breeds have bad eggs...
> 
> I was just saying at LEAST the ones I saw that are here in Arizona are in a GOOD light for once!



I agree.....


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

4dogs3cats said:


> if you look at the ones specific in the video, if we go off of those, I think its a good idea. If we are going to talk about the bad seeds... all breeds have bad eggs...
> 
> I was just saying at LEAST the ones I saw that are here in Arizona are in a GOOD light for once!


This is true but I think the Am Bullies have more bad seeds than good seeds. Based on my experience.


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

Criosphynx said:


> truth be told people are allowed to create breeds to fit their "needs".... I wonder if a hundred years ago new breeds were given skepticism like this and it passed with time.


The breeds that are being responsibly produced right now aren't coming under any scrutiny like this. I know of one in specific that is on the cusp of AKC registration that is just a combination of careful mixes over the last 20+ years. The difference is that they've kept their doors closed to any but the most dedicated people to the breed, and are pushing in all the right directions to make it happen.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Criosphynx said:


> truth be told people are allowed to create breeds to fit their "needs".... I wonder if a hundred years ago new breeds were given skepticism like this and it passed with time.


I agree with you -- form follows function. People should be able to breed dogs that fit real needs that are not being met. But what conceivable "need" is there for a dog of this kind of build?


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

Criosphynx said:


> truth be told people are allowed to create breeds to fit their "needs".... I wonder if a hundred years ago new breeds were given skepticism like this and it passed with time.


I was thinking the same thing. New breeds arise from selective breeding of dogs with a particular, desirable trait. Some go about it the wrong way, creating inbred, unhealthy animals. But some do go about it the right way... and that's why we have a huge array of dog breeds, in all shapes and sizes. 

As for the AB, I don't see a problem with them if they are bred by responsible individuals. I think, if done correctly, only good can come from it. I think the average person would have trouble distinguishing an AB from an APBT, so any positive interaction they might get in meeting an AB (if they really are more dog friendly) could help disband bad stereotypes around bully breeds in general.

Now, I know us dog lovers probably wouldn't mistake an AB with an APBT, but just keep in mind... people mistake Mini Pins for Dobermans, Shiba Inus for Huskies, etc.


----------



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

rosemaryninja said:


> I agree with you -- form follows function. People should be able to breed dogs that fit real needs that are not being met. But what conceivable "need" is there for a dog of this kind of build?


Oh i agree with you. Trust me. 

Their "needs" are aparently the looks of the dog.


----------



## sterkrazzy (May 18, 2008)

Criosphynx said:


> truth be told people are allowed to create breeds to fit their "needs".... I wonder if a hundred years ago new breeds were given skepticism like this and it passed with time.


black mouth curs are a good example of that, they still aren't accepted by the AKC tho


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

ugghhh those are some hideous looking dogs.


----------



## Mach1girl (Apr 17, 2006)

So, I go home and come back today and I am still seeing posts that claim that the American Bully breeders are trying to better the breed of the APBT.

Why??

They are not. They are creating their own breed, so please stop saying they are trying to change the APBT, they arent. They are making a whole entirely new breed in itself.

And, although I know too well how many people portray their Ab's with head size and such, alot of the info you read are lies anyways. Stretched pictures and such.


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

"Bully breeds" are my most favorite kind. I do think there is a eason for everything. And God will decide who's doing it for the betterment of "breed", and who's doing it to "make money". The breeders of the money makers will meet theor match one day.

Why is this such a big deal? People are saying that they don't like dogs that aren't "proportionate"? They are also putting down english Bulldogs. They are squatty, and wider than they are tall. Excuse me, but they are cool dogs to not only look at, but also to own.

ANy type of Bully breed is the best in my book.


----------



## iwantmypup (Jan 6, 2007)

I do _not_ like the way these dogs look. At all.

Also...wtf is up with the name? Couldn't they think of something better then "American Bully". Oh yeah, thats going to better the breed!


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Laurelin said:


> This is true but I think the Am Bullies have more bad seeds than good seeds. Based on my experience.


Well... that was from my experience as well, Laurelin... but my way of thinking is that any dog can attack. I dont know if anyone remembers when Callahan was attacked at the park by a "Pit Bull" a very short black and fat "Pit Bull" (they never caught the guys BTW) Dont know, but it looked like an American Bully to me, especially after Ted brought it up (I think it was ted) that it could have been an American Bully. 
Sigh I dont know, i guess we'll have to see how this turns out.

I know for sure tho, that these guys had to have done this interview as part of a "marketing ploy". Can you imagine the amount of ppl (and what kind of ppl) are going to want to give these breeders their business now? They are going to have alot of new buyers.
Nessa


----------



## SamiLynNewJersey (Aug 13, 2008)

I myself like the APBT much better, this American Bully has like no legs at all.


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

Let me see if I can get this straight....

American Bullies are being bred to create a "better" American Pit Bull Terrier.
American Pit Bull Terriers are under a lot of political heat, as well as heat from the general public. 
When the general public (who let's just say dislikes APBTs) picture what they view as an "aggressive, evil, mean" APBT, they picture a dog with a big head, big jowls, short squat stature...(or at least, my family and every person I know immediatly does). 
So in reality, the dogs who are taking the APBT's heat and rap ARE the American Bullies. People just aren't educated enough to know the difference between the two. 

Am I making any sense at all? I'm not saying that American Bullies are aggressive, or mean, or anything like that. I'm saying that when people think of an APBT they think of the Am. Bully style APBT. So I don't see how breeding a low slung, wide chested, big headed dog is improving the APBT image. 

Or have I completey missed the point?

But besides all of the APBT politics (I don't think the breed needs "fixing", it is the breeders who need "fixing"...), I would treat the American Bully just like any other type of new "breed" that has popped up recentally...Labradoodles, Goldendoodles, Puggles, Cockapoos, Olde English Bulldogs, Victorian Bulldogs, Renissance (sp?) Bulldogs, Olde Victorian Bulldogs, Leavitt Bulldogs, Catahoula Bulldogs.....some may be legit, some may not be...the breeders and their actions speak the world to me. If they aren't going about it seriously and aren't doing it right, then I will not support them.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Well I didn't watch the video, just part of it, kept getting stuck. But if this is what was said its not true. 



Filnyyena said:


> Basically they made a new lovable pitbull type dog, totally non aggressive. They are bred for their looks and gentle disposition.


Pit Bulls themselves are lovable in general, of course there are bad ones out there. 
If AmBullies are totally non aggressive why do some people breed/sell them as guard dogs and include videos of even young 7,8 or 9 month old pups going insane when a non family member approaches? Why did an AmBully want to attack me and I was told that he will bite? Why did one here in town chase down a boy that made it to the safety of the door before the AmBully could catch him? Why did Serena Williams bite? 

They also have prey drive, some will chase cats, even kill small animals. Some have pretty good drive but their body is what hinders them. The ones I've seen try to catch hogs are short winded and run out of breath fast, I also don't think the short legs help for speed. 

Why do they get into fights with each other/other dogs. Why are some DA or dog dominant? There have been AmBully breeders with plenty of kennel accidents. The one that is 3hrs from me I know has a male that is very DA. 

Seems odd for totally non aggressive dogs. 

Some seem to have no prey drive, some are very lazy, some are extremely friendly and huggable. But like with any breed there are going to be bad ones and in this breed some still retain some of the drives. 



> It is AKC recognized and the dude in the video has a little breeding program going on..hand raising and socializing these pups. He explains how everyone gets together and shows their dogs like any other breed and has mini competitions.


They are not AKC recognized AmStaffs are. They have their own kennel club that is ABKC. Not like any other breed exactly, most other breeds are not dressed up in 3" spiked collars and harnesses. 



> I think it is admirable of him to do this, try to build up a breed and bypass the stereotypes.
> 
> 
> > I would agree its admirable to try and disprove stereotypes. It is hard for a lot of bully people though because they are counterproductive in their ways. You can of course see that in any breed with a bad rep, but I see it with a lot of AmBully people. There are a lot that love their dogs and want people to understand they are not dangerous but they do things that bring negative attention to the dogs too. It also doesn't help that there are so many irresponsible bully breeders and puppy mills (another near here had over 80 dogs that they made their living off of). This is not the fault of the responsible bully breeders but when they are so out numbered it makes it very hard for them. I really appreciate the ones who are doing it right I just wish there were more of them. I don't like non functional less healthy breeds but since the start of the kennel club there has been much trend to that so it will continue, with old breeds and new ones. I would love to see more responsible ones step up.
> ...


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Spicy1_VV said:


> Britches didn't look like a mutt to me. I think he was pretty darn cute. I hope he is doing good in his new home.


Lol Maybe not mutt, but there is no way for me to say he was pure. He is doing great and keeping watch over his big brother. Sarge was neutered this past week and Britches has taken over keeping him company. When I get pictures I will post them.


----------



## DozerDoodle (Aug 24, 2008)

Dozer is actually an American Bully, although the people who gave him to us still sometimes refer to them as pits. I was very confused when we first got him. What do we tell people he is? A pit or an AB? At first we were saying pit, but as we have learned more about the AB we realize this it's a fairly new "breed" and more and more it's getting away from the pit name. Now we refer to him as an AB when people ask. I agree that some of them are bulked up way too much and don't look anything like what I guess they're "supposed" to look like. 

For example, here's a pic of a Bully that I think is ugly. Looks like he's on steroids: 









And here's a picture of one that I think is just beautiful and a perfect example of a well bred AB:









That one looks very similar to Dozer's parents. I hope he looks as good as her. Here's Dozer at 15 weeks:









PS, Both of those dogs are owned by the people we got Dozer from. They are reputable Bully breeders/showers/lovers and take great pride in their dogs.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Dozer is a cutie I remember his pics. 

You said both dogs belong to the same reputable breeder, so which is the correct bully? The first that looks like a mix of AST to a couple bulldog breeds or the 2nd that looks like an AST with long body and wide chest? What are they really supposed to look like? Or is it just a matter of opinion? 

It is hard for me to say which I like better, the 1st reminds me of a bulldog mix I think cute if the legs were not so thick and chest wasn't so wide. I've seen some similar but more to my taste like what I'd mention above, they were cute to me its just something about their faces. I'm not fond of snub nose breeds but at the same time I find them cute, just like French Bulldogs.

The 2nd looks to have a nice coat and pretty face. I have issues with dogs that are not square however, that is just me. Something I can't get around, even with breeds that are supposed to have that build its not attractive to me for some reason. Nothing against those dogs or breeds.


----------



## DozerDoodle (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm assuming the bottom picture (blue/white) is the "correct" bully although I'm sure some bully breeders would argue with me. Although they are both owned by the same breeder, the top picture of the "steroid-looking" dog is the only one they have like that. Not sure where this AB breed is heading in the future... it sure will be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## BaileyBudd (Sep 14, 2008)

Hello, 
I might get flamed for what I'm about to say but this is just my opionion. 
I personally think the AB is like "teacup" toy dogs, and labra doodles, just a combonation of dogs to make its own "breed". I'm sure out of the AB there have been alot of great dogs, and I'm not trying to say that the dogs are bad or anything, I just don't like the idea of it getting reconized as a breed, when its been said its a cross between and AmStaff and a APBT. I was also reading due to there breedings they may or may not be good with children. I just thought it was absoultly ridiculous to try to make the new and improve pit bull and not make it child proof? Any one agree? Whats worse than a kid getting hurt by a dog and hurting a dogs rep? 
And really do we really need a new pit bull type breed? Whats wrong with the original APBT other than dog agression? I also did in fact read that AB are also prone to DA and need to be worked one from an early age for it, as well as if backed into a corner or if there owners are in troube they will fight to the death. Is that really helping the bully breed? 
Thats just my opinion though, and I'm sorry if I offended anyone.


----------



## DozerDoodle (Aug 24, 2008)

BaileyBudd said:


> Hello,
> I might get flamed for what I'm about to say but this is just my opionion.
> I personally think the AB is like "teacup" toy dogs, and labra doodles, just a combonation of dogs to make its own "breed". I'm sure out of the AB there have been alot of great dogs, and I'm not trying to say that the dogs are bad or anything, I just don't like the idea of it getting reconized as a breed, when its been said its a cross between and AmStaff and a APBT. I was also reading due to there breedings they may or may not be good with children. I just thought it was absoultly ridiculous to try to make the new and improve pit bull and not make it child proof? Any one agree? Whats worse than a kid getting hurt by a dog and hurting a dogs rep?
> And really do we really need a new pit bull type breed? Whats wrong with the original APBT other than dog agression? I also did in fact read that AB are also prone to DA and need to be worked one from an early age for it, as well as if backed into a corner or if there owners are in troube they will fight to the death. Is that really helping the bully breed?
> Thats just my opinion though, and I'm sorry if I offended anyone.


It's hard to say exactly what an AB is "made of." I've seen breeders use bull dogs, American Bulldogs, or even Mastiffs to get the bulky look. Others insist they are pure APBT just bred with others of the same stature to get the desired look of the short, stocky size and massive head. The "breed" if you will is too new to really know much about it. I just know I like mine and I don't care where he came from or what's in him. I love him!


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

DozerDoodle said:


> I love him!


Hehe... and I'm glad you think that way! Too many people go out buying pups for their looks, I just want to love them. Truth be told, if a APBT or an AB needed rescuing and a great home, I'd be there no matter what. In the end they are just dogs and need loving. 

There are many dog breeds out there that I think are eww looking, but I would NEVER turn one down in need of rescuing or a home.
Nessa


----------



## DozerDoodle (Aug 24, 2008)

chul3l3ies1126 said:


> Hehe... and I'm glad you think that way! Too many people go out buying pups for their looks, I just want to love them. Truth be told, if a APBT or an AB needed rescuing and a great home, I'd be there no matter what. In the end they are just dogs and need loving.
> 
> There are many dog breeds out there that I think are eww looking, but I would NEVER turn one down in need of rescuing or a home.
> Nessa


Right on! It's those people who want the "25 inch head" or the super deep chest and so on that anger me. It's a dog for goodness sake... not a designer car that can be made to order! I am into rescuing the dogs who need homes. Dozer just happened to be a gift and happens to be an American Bully. I didn't even know what an AB was before I got him! Again, to me, he's just a DOG and is the love of my life.


----------



## BaileyBudd (Sep 14, 2008)

Oh I know, a dog is a dog, and what are dogs ment for? For us to love!  I'm just saying I personally don't like the idea of creating a breed of its own, to me the AB doesn't seem "legit" to me. But I mean no matter what a dog is, it is still a dog, it needs a home and I completly agree with you.  
By the way your
Dozer is a cutie.


----------



## MALONE (Sep 13, 2011)

I have "bully" he is correct no bowed out legs or abnormal shapes hes UKC registered as a PURPLE RIBBON (for those who dont know thats at least 7 generations of registered dogs on both sides of his pedigree) APBT and he looks like a short heavy APBT hes healthy no dogs in his pedigree have any serious health issues and for anyone who doesnt know this bullies have a notoriously gentle demeanor and temperament super loving little meatballs. No aggression issues in any of the dogs I've met and of coarse the breed attracts an "Ify" crowd but so do Rotties, mastiffs and Rhodesians dont be turned off by the questionable people involved in the breed


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

MALONE said:


> I have "bully" he is correct no bowed out legs or abnormal shapes hes UKC registered as a PURPLE RIBBON (for those who dont know thats at least 7 generations of registered dogs on both sides of his pedigree) APBT and he looks like a short heavy APBT hes healthy no dogs in his pedigree have any serious health issues and for anyone who doesnt know this bullies have a notoriously gentle demeanor and temperament super loving little meatballs. No aggression issues in any of the dogs I've met and of coarse the breed attracts an "Ify" crowd but so do Rotties, mastiffs and Rhodesians dont be turned off by the questionable people involved in the breed


cute dog but why are you registering your Bully as a Pit bull? When your dog is being bred for a compleatly different standard it would make it a different breed.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Keechak I agree. Mach1girl went on about how bully people don't call them APBT when clearly they do. But she also said they don't inbreed seriously like Gotti wasn't bred to his daughters and no half sibling breeding happened.

As to the new poster, that isn't what PR. Means, it means that 3 generations of your dogs pedigree consist of UKC registered dogs. Which isn't something special or anything like a title. It's also not much considering the UKC was started in 1898. Since UKC requires a 3 generation pedigree it only means you could get a gaursnteed min of 6 generation pedigree info. Which isn't anything special.

Also you said no dogs in the pedigree had serious health issues. How did you conclude that? What about less serious issues like allergies, demodex or yeast infections.


----------



## MALONE (Sep 13, 2011)

My dog is a pitbull. He's not mixed with anything else he's the product of APBT's of a certain shape being bred simple as that, I honestly don't ever call him a bully because its to hard to explain to people, clearly though he could fall under the category. I guess was confused about the purple ribbon thing, not a big deal. I have met quite a few of the dogs in his pedigree all have been very healthy and have been owned by good friends of mine, who have intern met many of the OTHER dogs and have had the same things to say. The only point Im trying to make is that just because most of the breeders of bullys have websites that look like a 14 yr old made them with tattoo style logos and rick ross playing.. doesn't mean ALL the dogs come from a background like this. Their are people involved who do care about the dogs and don't want to create little mutants born to die early. My dog could be an ambassador for bully breeds all together as far as how friendly and gentle they can be if you don't encourage their aggressive traits. Saying pitbulls are just bad dogs and unpredictable has long since been proven wrong. The health issues i can only speak for the dogs ive met and know and none of them have nearly as many problems as most bulldogs Ive met.


----------



## MALONE (Sep 13, 2011)

There is without a doubt serious inbreeding. With lots of arguments on both sides of the fence on that one im not into it. Its funny to me that people who own traditional pitbulls get so offended that bully's are put in that category... WHO CARES!!!!! THere will alway be idiots who own all kinds of dogs for all kinds of the wrong reasons. Most of us myself included get a dog to be our buddy, Ive always owned rotties and done well with them, It was new dog time and I met my dogs parents fell in love with them so thats why i have my dog. stop trying to generalize the breed or the people who own them its a beat argument. If you dont like it dont look at it if you do, right on. No one is giving anyone but themselves a bad name if your stupid enough to make assumptions based on a few encounters or things you've seen then you deserve all the headaches that come along with that. I've been attacked by mexicans... I'm certainly not the only person i the world who has, I'm not going to go out and tell everyone that mexicans are a "bad breed" of human because thats incredibly F'd up... c'mon some of you are so sure these dogs are unhealthy time bombs and have probably never met one with a responsible owner. Really disappointed with the overall attitude of this forum.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

MALONE said:


> My dog is a pitbull. He's not mixed with anything else he's the product of APBT's of a certain shape being bred simple as that, I honestly don't ever call him a bully because its to hard to explain to people, clearly though he could fall under the category. I guess was confused about the purple ribbon thing, not a big deal. I have met quite a few of the dogs in his pedigree all have been very healthy and have been owned by good friends of mine, who have intern met many of the OTHER dogs and have had the same things to say. The only point Im trying to make is that just because most of the breeders of bullys have websites that look like a 14 yr old made them with tattoo style logos and rick ross playing.. doesn't mean ALL the dogs come from a background like this. Their are people involved who do care about the dogs and don't want to create little mutants born to die early. My dog could be an ambassador for bully breeds all together as far as how friendly and gentle they can be if you don't encourage their aggressive traits. Saying pitbulls are just bad dogs and unpredictable has long since been proven wrong. The health issues i can only speak for the dogs ive met and know and none of them have nearly as many problems as most bulldogs Ive met.


A DNA test is what I need to see for proof of purity. Since Dave Wilson founded RE line and says bullies are not Pits but a mix of Apbt, Ast, bulldog and other breeds Id say a good portion of bullies are mix. A good majority if not RE dogs are RE crosses with other lines bully or otherwise. Then you have controversy over Gotti pedigree and if not RE a good majority are Gotti bred. If one has an OG or original RE then you likely got a pure dog but then you usually don't have a bully. Breeders admitting to cross breeding and then some even banned from registering when they are officially caught makes you say hmmmmm.
Not that it matters as a breed isn't simply defined over a matter of breeding. When you start to selectively breed for a type set away from the breed you are creating a new breed. There are some breeds which have been founded by doing such and recognized as a seperate breed. You have an American Bully. Not an apbt whether there is mixed blood or not. If you didn't believe so why post here in the first place. I see the pics of your pup and would never mistake him for an APBT. 
Ok I wasn't certain on the health there are a lot of dogs in a pedigree. 30 in a 4 generation and most owners don't know too much about any of them. I wasnt implying that all were unhealthy or I'm shocked if they are healthy. Rather it's hard to believe a dog owner has met the dogs in the pedigree and known them for any lengthy amount of time.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Guess I should have let people think my Malinois was a GSD so I didn't have to explain. That seems like a week arguement to me. Why give someone a false impression. I think it's funny some people want to cling to the Apbt name instead of calling their Am Bully what it is. If one has a vision to take a breed in a new direction and change it that's their call. It's not just the owners of the original type who won't like it, I'd imagine the new breed founders would be offended. 
Not many people have heard of a CO or Boerboel. Explaining what a dog is takes minimal effort.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Spicy1_VV said:


> Guess I should have let people think my Malinois was a GSD so I didn't have to explain. That seems like a week arguement to me. Why give someone a false impression. I think it's funny some people want to cling to the Apbt name instead of calling their Am Bully what it is. If one has a vision to take a breed in a new direction and change it that's their call. It's not just the owners of the original type who won't like it, I'd imagine the new breed founders would be offended.
> Not many people have heard of a CO or Boerboel. Explaining what a dog is takes minimal effort.



LIKE. 


a spade is a spade. not a rake. ya know?


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Yup that's my point. A dog doesn't have to originate from mixing to be a different breed. And a dog with other blood could still be considered a certain breed. Breed is bred for a set of traits and defining characteristics.

An American Hairless Terrier is still a Rat Terrier but it is recognized as a different breed because it is bred to be DIFFERENT.


----------



## MALONE (Sep 13, 2011)

My dog is not RE He is gotii and I honestly had no idea what an AB was until a few months after having my dog, After getting asked what he is 10 times a day and being under the impression that he was a special bloodline of APBT thats what the answer was. I wouldn't take the time to explain him to just anyone because they don't get it clearly "DOG FORUMS" is a little different haha. I don't care what you call him I call him by his name "Chunk". I'll never argue over what kind of dog he is unless someone is way off but i don't care. Not arguing that. Hopefully my explanation explains why there is such confusion, people simply just don't know. I only argue the fact that the dogs aren't all carelessly bred or bred to look tough or any of that I think the tough guy $hit is stupid spikes, cropped ears all that is dumb to me. My dog is awesome apbt AB whatever the F he is hes the man and I love him, he'd never hurt a fly and if you truly love dogs you would think he was awesome too.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Sure not all bullies have problems I font think anyone said everyone of them. Most are not bred well even if there are some good breeders the majority are not. 
I made a point to mention bullies I know who are aggressive but never did I imply all are. My point was basically against the false claims of the video. Though we can't even begin to compare dogs and racist. Dogs are bred for certain traits. If you say CO are aggressive to people and territorial I'm going to say of course, it's how they are bred. It's nothing like racism no one is selectively breeding a certain race. It is especially not wrong to point out health issues as certain breeds are prone to GENETIC problems. You love your dog, that's great. I'd say no one here hates your dog or has something against him personally.


----------



## Trillian (Jan 17, 2011)

I don't know if this has been brought up, but I personally do NOT like this new...whatever you want to call it. Friends of mine have well bred APBTs and people insist they aren't because they don't look "ANYTHING" like the dog previously posted (the American Bully or whatever) I'm really getting sick of people not knowing what is what. I've had people INSIST that Jetta isn't an APBTx (mostly APBT) because she's doesn't look like those squat, overly muscled, overly large headed dogs. What breeds have been bred into this dog? Someone said that they have taken the APBT and just utilized the dwarfism gene. If so how can they claim these are more stable then their APBT counter parts if this is their foundation breed? 

Wanna know what these dogs are called in my area...man killers. They are used here to attack and maim people....how friendly is that...just sayin. ANY breed can do it, claiming these dogs are 100% bomb proof is just stupid.

And 'Bully Breeds' are MY breed, I may not know everything about every line but I know bullies. So this isn't coming from a bully hater.


----------



## Trillian (Jan 17, 2011)

@Malone

I see that he has a 'purple ribbon', but what have his registered ancestors done? What have they championshiped or even placed in? What is their job? To be a stable companion? Why would one need to change the appearance of a dog to breed for tempermant and stability? What breed standards are there because ALL of the dogs in EVERY picture look more then just a tad different.

A 'breed' is never going to be a breed with out a standard to them and people maintining said standard. Which is why IMHO, Doodles are not going to be a breed for a looong time.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

People have used different breeds or dwarfs or breed together non standard dogs. They did have a single standard which was basically the amstaff standard with a few mods but they added more to accomodate different styles like now they have pocket bullies for the super short dogs seems counter productive. Honestly I don't hate them why would I, I feel sorry for them. Also people are allowed to like or dislike certain breeds.


----------



## Jenn~n~Luke (Aug 20, 2010)

Laurelin said:


> I wasn't saying there aren't RE lined dogs that aren't nice, I know there are some older style RE dogs that are (even if a little too Am Staff looking for my taste). But most RE line dogs don't look like that anymore. Particularly with the thug type who like to spout out random names like RE and Gotti. They use those as selling points to people that aren't well educated on the matter.
> 
> ETA: And I do think that as the original post was mentioning that the american bullies really aren't generally showing pit bull type dogs in a positive light. Just looking at most breeders and I too have looked at a lot, most will come off to JQP as wannabe gangstas.
> 
> Like these.... make me cringe- http://www.woodspits.com/


Me too. And I've always wondered why on all of these sites (the ones I've seen anyway) why does it look like they're always having to forcibly hold back the dogs? Anyone ever notice that? I can't explain the impression it gives when you see that every other picture, but is there a reason for this? I'm sorry, but when I look at these dogs I have a hard time buying the excuse that they're breeding these dogs in order to make less DA dogs or some such thing. It's bad enough that the APBT's and staffy breeds have a "gangsta", bad ass image in the public...why create a dog that looks even more scary if it's not? Know what I mean? If you're breeding to reduce dog aggression and create a friendlier or healthier dog, there should be no need for extremes like those in this breed.


----------

